# Texel Martime museum



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello all
I am going to be travling throught Holland next may. I have heard that there is a good martime museum in Texel with a ferry exibit.I can not find any thing on the net. I was wondering if any one on this forum has been there?

john


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Try this ; www.juttersflora.nl

Even in Dutch , it's the only one on the net.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks like an interesting place, plenty of stuff about.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

If you are travelling to Texel you will be going through Den Helder, which also has a very good 'working' maritime museum that is well worth a visit.


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you for the replys.
It would seam reviews on Texel are thin on the ground. If we do Texel we would catch the ferry at Den Helder. I will see if i can find info on that muesum,so thank you for the idea.

john


----------

